# 2014 PHOTO OF THE YEAR! - Voting Thread



## runnah (Mar 5, 2015)

A real joy to get these all together and see what a talented membership we have here. (please note there is not one for February due to member leaving)

December - Greener Pastures @Austin Greene






November - The Cruel Sea by @GWR100





October - Eye of the Sea by @Majeed Badizadegan





September - Lucky Shot by @Raincheck





August - Rurex By @rexbobcat





July - Paint the Town Red by @Majeed Badizadegan





June - Stairs By @Tuna





May - Yin Yang by @PixelRabbit





April - Morgane by @binga63





March - Owly awesomeness by @lostprophet





February - User is no longer active

January - egret jumping out of a tree by @matthewo


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 9, 2015)

Some of these are so hard to decide between..

Can I haz multepull vohts?!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! This is the most difficult vote ever!


----------



## NCspotter (Mar 21, 2015)

That owl shot is incredible.

I must say, I don't know how there can be a winner out of all of these!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2015)

Can we have a 12-way tie?


----------

